# Skiff Challenge



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Skiff Challenge started today. Looks like they are in for some nasty conditions for the whole challenge with the wind blowing like it is.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Interested to see how the Panga holds up...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm interested to see how the Hell's bay holds up. They have a lot of stuff on the boat that can break \ come loose from hours of abuse. Welds and fastners will be tested! Looks like Hell's bay has already had to use a ratchet strap on there front platform / light bar. I think the less is more will be beneficial in this situation.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Can anyone find the results of the 2016 challenge? I know no one completed it in 2015 but cant seem to find anything on last year...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

YellowFin won last year, with a tiller!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

makin moves said:


> YellowFin won last year, with a tiller!


Good lord his arm must have been tired! Who were the teams last year?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Hb ,yellowfin and panga


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

The HB team boat looked a lot more prepared than what I saw on the Yellowfin boat. 

HB had light bar, dual huge monitors, and all kinda other gadgets with the Yellowfin seemed pretty bare bones.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

YellowFin is in the lead at the moment. Panga is running a 10 yr old boat they took in on trade , pretty cool.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like the Panga boys are going for the open water in teh gulf and the HB and YF are hugging the coast. All 3 have been running the same line up to this point but now it will be interesting how far these teams cut the corner in the big bend.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

LOL. Is Panga heading offshore, or what?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I wonder if people ride along side them to catch a glimpse of the action when they pass their home waters...kinda like a Forrest Gump thing?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what the number next to the marker is? Is that how fast they are currently going?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Does anyone know what the number next to the marker is? Is that how fast they are currently going?


I think it marks the number of positions recorded, it seems to be going up by one


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone have the link handy I can't find it?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

ADicus said:


> Anyone have the link handy I can't find it?


http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/florida-skiff-challenge


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Pierson said:


> I think it marks the number of positions recorded, it seems to be going up by one


ok that makes a lot more sense now


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Pierson!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My money is on the Panga.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Are they posting pictures on Instagram or anything? If so what's the link?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have only searched and found it on the sportsman site and facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Floridaskiffchallenge/


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like the panga is headed for Cedar Key. That's 115 or 120 miles of open water, best I can tell from Google maps. Dang. Glancing at the buoys in the general area, it looks like it's probably 15 to 25 knots from the WNW out there. The buoy out by the middle grounds is reporting 7' at 8 seconds.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Hopefully HB Team is safe. SPOT has not pinged in over an hour.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Panga for the win! That's ballsy!!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Hopefully HB Team is safe. SPOT has not pinged in over an hour.


Looks like they're back on and leading. I wonder if they shut it off on purpose to run the 300 the have hid away in the storage compartment.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Right now it's blowing 20 knots from the WNW in Cedar Key. I think both the Yellowfin and the Panga chose a direct route. I do not at all envy those dudes for the run they are making across that open water, IMO it's probably not the smartest thing to be doing, but almost definitely the fastest route. Usually I think this "challenge" is lame but today they are testing their mettle against big water.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Its crazy to look at the paths and HB actually will have traveled farther over open water and are in the lead even though Panga took a more direct route to Cedar Key. Poor YF and the tiller looks like they are stopping in Steinhachee


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't care who wins really, though I would bet on panga for best chance of completion. I can't see anything lame about traveling over 1k miles in a small boat in 48hrs, much of it in open waters.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

csnaspuck said:


> Its crazy to look at the paths and HB actually will have traveled farther over open water and are in the lead even though Panga took a more direct route to Cedar Key. Poor YF and the tiller looks like they are stopping in Steinhachee


Yep, amazing how much faster HB appears to be traveling than Panga. I wonder if they're able to track each other's position out there.

BTW, I think the Panga is a tiller setup too.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Panga is a tiller. It's also a 10 year old trade in boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

And only 60hp


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotta give panga credit for that. Running the challenge with a decade old boat on a wim, and taking the route with a ton of exposure tells me they have confidence in their product.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Given a choice, I'd absolutely take a panga style hull in a challenge like this...


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

These guys have balls of steel, especially the Panga folks. The panga is VERY eye opening. Hope they stay safe...I'd stay home! 

Would love to see the East Cape crew in this with a Vantage or Fury.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Still can't believe these guys are running tillers in this challenge.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those guys must be freezing. But then again everyone claims they don't take spray on their skiff. Looks like HB is falling back ,but it is still early in the race. YellowFin is running the coast, HB and Panga went open water. Will find out what was the better choice when the first boat makes it to Cedar key.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

What would be the main concern in this race, cracked hull, engine fail, or something else?


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Given a choice, I'd absolutely take a panga style hull in a challenge like this...


Sure, for comfort and ride, but this is a race.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tried the link and its not on. Do they run at night or what


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I believe they only stop for fuel maint. And if they absolutely need a break! Last year I think they ran all night?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

CodyW said:


> What would be the main concern in this race, cracked hull, engine fail, or something else?


I would say engine fail. Can you imagine being out in 4 plus footers in that size boat with out control? Pretty sure you would get swamped! Mad props to these guys. It was windy a shyt today


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

makin moves said:


> Those guys must be freezing. But then again everyone claims they don't take spray on their skiff. Looks like HB is falling back ,but it is still early in the race. YellowFin is running the coast, HB and Panga went open water. Will find out what was the better choice when the first boat makes it to Cedar key.


There is a video on FB of the yellowfin stuffing the bow. Those guys had rain gear on, but I have a feeling they still are soaked with the gallons that came over the front. Probably no different for the panga and HB, wind was ripping today.

Not sure why HB didn't take the Marquesa. Was at the factory on Tuesday and got a look at the skiff challenge boat. They had every gadget you could think of strapped to that boat including 2 twelve inch Ray Marine monitors.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

el9surf said:


> There is a video on FB of the yellowfin stuffing the bow. Those guys had rain gear on, but I have a feeling they still are soaked with the gallons that came over the front. Probably no different for the panga and HB, wind was ripping today.
> 
> Not sure why HB didn't take the Marquesa. Was at the factory on Tuesday and got a look at the skiff challenge boat. They had every gadget you could think of strapped to that boat including 2 twelve inch Ray Marine monitors.


I believe the skiff challenge has a 70 hp max. That would be an underpowered marquesa in my opinion.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Still can't believe these guys are running tillers in this challenge.


Standing tillers with micro jack are good control in rough water. With the right skiff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MooreMiller said:


> I believe the skiff challenge has a 70 hp max. That would be an underpowered marquesa in my opinion.


The Marquesa with the 70 was used in the first two challenges.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Standing tillers with micro jack are good control in rough water. With the right skiff.


Maybe so, but that's a bad decision for a 1000 mile 48 hour journey in rough seas. Willing to bet those guys are regretting the tiller at this point.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the HB live feed when they are within range.....

https://livestream.com/accounts/185...=true&defaultDrawer=&autoPlay=true&mute=false


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not really impressed with their live tracking map deal. HB keeps disappearing, and it only is showing the last 20 miles or so now. If this is as good as spot works I may have to reconsider on my next boat.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Not sure if Panga had a problem or what but HB and YF are way ahead about neck and neck heading to the everglades!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

tbnolefan said:


> Sure, for comfort and ride, but this is a race.


Yeah but its a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Standing tillers with micro jack are good control in rough water. With the right skiff.


Full hydraulic tiller probably doesn't hurt either.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone know what issues Panga and HB ran into? I just skimmed the Skiff Challenge Facebook page and saw that both teams have had delays but are back on their way.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

bryson said:


> Does anyone know what issues Panga and HB ran into? I just skimmed the Skiff Challenge Facebook page and saw that both teams have had delays but are back on their way.


I faintly remember before I went to bed that on the HB live feed the chase team were talking about batteries are charging and the generator was on. Not sure if that was the issues that would cause delays.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Team Panga just reported on facebook that they are out with a cracked hull.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Team Panga just reported on facebook that they are out with a cracked hull.


Nooooo, I was definitely rooting for them. Maybe the ten year old trade in wasn't such a good idea....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Would have been cool to see all 3 in the race at the end


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

makin moves said:


> View attachment 8654
> Would have been cool to see all 3 in the race at the end


Based on the direction of the crack I wonder if they hit something unintentionally. They still deserve props for participating. The conditions so far have been less than ideal.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

That really looks like impact damage. Slap some duct tape on there and get going!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

These boats definitely aren't made for this, but I agree, it looks like they may have hit something. To bad, maybe next year?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I would live to see more boats next year. Maybe Maverick? Beavertail? Ankona? idk why they wouldn't. Seems like a ton of fun and good publicity.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Team Panga just reported on facebook that they are out with a cracked hull.


Ouch...tough break!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Ouch...tough break!


But I thought you would have taken the panga.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> But I thought you would have taken the panga.


Panga style hulls are used all over the world for a reason. 

Those guys probably just ran over a manatee saboteur.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Panga style hulls are used all over the world for a reason.


Yes they are and the reason is because Yamaha needed to make a cheap boat to sell to fisherman in Asia to sell more motors.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Appears YF and HB are running the ditch. I wonder if Panga was still in it if they would of went ocean route?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

csnaspuck said:


> Appears YF and HB are running the ditch. I wonder if Panga was still in it if they would of went ocean route?


They are all braver than I to be out in that yesterday.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

HB satellite ping finally showed up. They headed out the Bal Harbor Inlet into the ocean and looks to have passed YF who ran the intercoastal up to Lauderdale before moving out into the ocean them self.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

HB has taken a decent lead. YellowFin might have stopped by Maralago to say hi to Trump.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Just saw the HB boat go by a few mins ago by Oak Hill. Its cold out tonite lol. This race is kinda cool.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

HB has taken the win.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know HB won, but I have a bit more appreciation for team YF being they did it in a bare bones tiller skiff. 

That being said if I did the challenge I'd probably rig like HB. Big ass over sized chair behind a comfy console with lots of elrctronics, but I'd leave off the ratchet straps, lol.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

YellowFin was ahead in Miami. They took the inside run and Hell's Bay ran the beach. That is where they made better time and pulled ahead. No looking back after that, YellowFin couldn't catch up. They both have a win under their belt. Next year should be good!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to nit pick, but wasn't there not supposed to be a winner? I mean didn't the website state this was not a race, but a challenge to see if they could complete the run?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

“It’s a gentleman’s race for bragging rights only. We’re not competing against each other but rather against the elements—the seas, the weather—to see who can even finish the entire course."


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Chittum claims they asked to participate and no one responded to them.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> .........


ouch........


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I see that Chris Morejohn joined the Chittum team via instagram.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dawhoo said:


> Chittum claims they asked to participate and no one responded to them.


As far as I know,all they had to do was pay the donation fee.. anyone can join just have to have the funds.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

More skiff builders more funds to CCA. Some builders would be surprised at how the skiffs would handle the hours in rough water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Chittum claims they asked to participate and no one responded to them.


If he starts building it today it may be finished before next year's run.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Plus the Chittum is over 17' therefore they can't participate anyway.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's ok, they can't be over 18ft.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Dangit. I missed the bay boat challenge. Would be nice to see real skiffs do this. Lets drop the max hp down to 30 and see who competes.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Someone posted on the FB page that next year will be tiller skiffs only.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tillers have some advantages, no doubt, and I do love lightweight little skiffs. But running a small, lower-powered, tiller-steered boat in rough water over long distances sounds like a recipe for fatigue and abject misery to me.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Chittum claims they asked to participate and no one responded to them.


I saw that post on the instagram feed as well - kinda busch league if you ask me... would have been interested to see how the Chittum did.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

shallowfish1 said:


> Tillers have some advantages, no doubt, and I do love lightweight little skiffs. But running a small, lower-powered, tiller-steered boat in rough water over long distances sounds like a recipe for fatigue and abject misery to me.


That's the whole point, you gotta be tough. No matter what these guys all did a great challenge, but HB's giant seat and console gave them an advantage no doubt.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> That's the whole point, you gotta be tough. No matter what these guys all did a great challenge, but HB's giant seat and console gave them an advantage no doubt.


If I remember correctly, yellowfin didn't even have a seat to drive. They only had one bean bag.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

firecat wrote: _"That's the whole point, you gotta be tough."_

Hey, I like a good endurance race as much as the next guy, and this one certainly taxes the participants. But manly aspects aside, from a manufacturer's perspective the "point" is almost certainly niche and brand awareness. Which begs the question: is using boats purpose-built for short trips in shallow water _over long distances in deeper, open, rough water_ really the best way to prove their merits? 

Just sayin'.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a cool concept, but it looks like safety takes a back seat to bragging rights.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

shallowfish1 said:


> firecat wrote: _"That's the whole point, you gotta be tough."_
> 
> Hey, I like a good endurance race as much as the next guy, and this one certainly taxes the participants. But manly aspects aside, from a manufacturer's perspective the "point" is almost certainly niche and brand awareness. Which begs the question: is using boats purpose-built for short trips in shallow water _over long distances in deeper, open, rough water_ really the best way to prove their merits?
> 
> Just sayin'.


Well true....but how exciting would it be to watch them float over a bar that's 6" deep to prove how tough they are.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

shallowfish1 said:


> Which begs the question: is using boats purpose-built for short trips in shallow water _over long distances in deeper, open, rough water_ really the best way to prove their merits?
> 
> Just sayin'.


This is where we will never see eye to eye. Is it the best way to prove their merits, to a guy like me, yes! When I designed and built my boat it was for super skinny waters, but at times I have made runs through heavy chops across tampa bay, fished near shore reefs, and been caught in a storm or 2. She survives it all because I designed her to. A boat that has no flexibility is pretty useless in my mind. That being said I have a hard time trusting manufacturers because of the disasters I have seen in build quality over the years. I have 3 that I would consider now just because of what they did.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

jfboothe said:


> how exciting would it be to watch them float over a bar that's 6" deep to prove how tough they are


Now that's a good point....though the bottom of my skiff proves those bars are awful tough. 



firecat1981 said:


> A boat that has no flexibility is pretty useless in my mind


This competition doesn't prove the flexibility of these skiffs so much as their ability to withstand (or not withstand, as is often the case) abuse when used in a manner they were not built for. There's a definite "cool" factor to the hardships endured but I doubt it will have much impact on the average buyer since what they want in a skiff are qualities this challenge does not reveal. So it's said, I'm all for little craft that handle rough water well -- my skiff sure does -- but I seldom use it that way since it pushes the limits of safety and it's not good for a wee boat to take a big pounding. Oh, and I disagree that a boat with no flexibility is "useless." I've been in little tunnel-hulls that will beat you to death in a good chop...but get you to the fish across crazy shallow water that most "versatile" skiffs would never brave.

So yeah, we disagree, and that's just fine.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

firecat1981 said:


> That's the whole point, you gotta be tough. No matter what these guys all did a great challenge, but HB's giant seat and console gave them an advantage no doubt.


Pretty sure yellowfin had plenty of comfy seats and other luxuries around the shop. They chose the tiller.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

God, pick the thing apart. If you were looking at one of these builders does it hurt to know that the boat you are buying is tough enough to finish this event plus do the other things you already know it will do?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's called a challenge hello people.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Let's have an unofficial, around FL, microskiff challenge! Under 25hp, tiller only, less than 18'.

Whoever's boat breaks/cracks first, the other contestants chip in for a new HB, EC or BT of the (loser's?) choice


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

yobata said:


> Let's have an unofficial around FL microskiff challenge! Under 25hp, tiller only, less than 18'.
> 
> Whoever's boat breaks/cracks first, the other contestants chip in for a new HB, EC or BT of the (loser's?) choice


I know my work is solid, but I didnt beef up the hull. I want to do the Skiff Challenge but 48hrs 1200miles is alot on 20 year old motor.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Plus the Chittum is over 17' therefore they can't participate anyway.


They didn't want them to participate because they are annoying and nobody wants to hang out with them. Seriously, would you invite some dude who constantly runs his mouth to a fun event? Hell no.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the challenge would be more entertaining if they all had to do it with motors from the 80s, and weigh in at least 1 slot redfish at each fuel stop


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like your idea, jimsmicro.


devrep said:


> God, pick the thing apart. If you were looking at one of these builders does it hurt to know that the boat you are buying is tough enough to finish this event plus do the other things you already know it will do?


No, it doesn't. Like I say, I like the endurance aspect of the event and the fact that they raise funds for CCA. But I don't believe informed buyers will consider the boats in this challenge as "tougher" than those of any other established manufacturer, and I find it amusing that a competition for skinny water boats is held in deeper water. If that's "picking it apart", hand me a banjo.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jimsmicro said:


> and weigh in at least 1 slot redfish at each fuel stop


Well I'm out, I'd never make it past the first stop, and you'd be hard pressed to catch one in west Palm beach. Can we switch it to pinfish, catfish, and grunts? I'd destroy all of you then, lol.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

HUGE props to all the teams. These guys showed some serious toughness!
I used to think I was tough,


jmrodandgun said:


> They didn't want them to participate because they are annoying and nobody wants to hang out with them. Seriously, would you invite some dude who constantly runs his mouth to a fun event? Hell no.


"No Chittum, I DO NOT want another beer bong, and please stop throwing cans at people."


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

jimsmicro said:


> weigh in at least 1 slot redfish at each fuel stop


Now there's a solution to keep everybody happy. Kind of like that biathlon thing they do in the winter Olympics, where they haul ass on cross-country skis and then stop and shoot targets all out of breath.

Seriously, that would add a lot of time but also a whole new dimension if teams had to show up at checkpoints with some particular target fish in order to proceed.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Problem is people would be butt hurt because they are actually using a boat to go catch fish. Can't win.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Let's make a drinking game analogy of this:

The Florida Skiff Challenge is kind of like Edward 40 Hands. It takes some skill, a decent tolerance, and some mental will to battle through. At the end, is there any real winner amongst your friends? Not really. The guys who finish will have some legitimacy, but it's really more just a social/fun thing to do with the right dudes to bring about good publicity for a good cause. Is you body really meant to drink two duct-taped Old Englishes in one sitting without using the bathroom? Of course not. Neither is a flats skiff meant to journey around the perimeter of Florida in 48 hours.

I like the idea of the skiff challenge and what it stands for; and it sure wouldn't turn away a buyer to know his skiff is capable of holding up in such conditions, though I don't think that's the primary goal. Agree with those who've said it's just that: a fun challenge. Why base jump? Why run a marathon? Why sail solo across the atlantic? To prove it can be done? For the challenge? For many, it's because a good challenge is an end in itself. No one would give two shits if Seahunter and Contender were doing the same thing, even though that's basically what they're "designed for". 

I think there could me some marketing value added. Take for instance Seahunter's "boat drop" video. 



 Is a boat meant to be dropped on concrete from 20 feet in the air? Of course not, but do you think that brought the company some good publicity, spread its name, and made some potential customers choose the Shunter brand over another brand? I'd argue yes.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Impressive video. Though these guys did the "chop and go" thing first:


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jfboothe said:


> That really looks like impact damage. Slap some duct tape on there and get going!!


Flex seal baby and your good to go


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

you can fix it with this. And I always was a High Life guy in college instead of the old english.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> you can fix it with this. And I always was a High Life guy in college instead of the old english.


Hahaha- Old English actually tastes horrible, especially once you get to the bottom half inch. I'd rather drink out of my bilge. 

By the way, man - I've been off of MS for a little while - how's your Evo treating you?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

tgjohnso said:


> Hahaha- Old English actually tastes horrible, especially once you get to the bottom half inch. I'd rather drink out of my bilge.
> 
> By the way, man - I've been off of MS for a little while - how's your Evo treating you?


I freaking love it man, we need to fish one of these flood tides coming up. We should do a day up here in Charleston and a day in Beaufort. Let me know


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They should set some parameters going forward regarding hull layup and ensuring they stick with the original production lam schedule used in the last year's worth of customers boats. It's ok if they are all built differently, so long as they make no special mods like added weight, or extra material to beef things up. This will allow the customer to get a real world sense of what their boat can take.

Also not saying anyone made any changes, but this would keep things honest going forward.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

el9surf said:


> They should set some parameters going forward regarding hull layup and ensuring they stick with the original production lam schedule used in the last year's worth of customers boats. It's ok if they are all built differently, so long as they make no special mods like added weight, or extra material to beef things up. This will allow the customer to get a real world sense of what their boat can take.
> 
> Also not saying anyone made any changes, but this would keep things honest going forward.


Valid and totally agree. I think some of the safety mods are smart, i.e. the search lights, displays, radar (not sure if the HB crew had it this year but know they did in years past). 

By the way, is the Yellowfin beanbag chair standard rigging or is that an add-on option?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

el9surf said:


> They should set some parameters going forward regarding hull layup and ensuring they stick with the original production lam schedule used in the last year's worth of customers boats. It's ok if they are all built differently, so long as they make no special mods like added weight, or extra material to beef things up. This will allow the customer to get a real world sense of what their boat can take.
> 
> Also not saying anyone made any changes, but this would keep things honest going forward.


That's an interesting point, especially seeing as how that's what Panga said was the cause of their failure. On their Facebook page, they said that the reason they used the trade-in boat was because 10 years ago they had a lighter layup. They were hoping that it would perform better as a "race" boat than their current (heavier) layup, but underestimated the beating it would take out there. Also interesting that now I can't seem to find that post. Not sure if they removed it or what...

They also said it was a 115 mile run in 8' seas. Judging by the buoy data (the nearest one I could find that reported wave height), that's probably fairly accurate. That's nuts, because a significant wave height of 6-8 is so much bigger than most people realize. Supposedly they plowed into the face of one of the larger waves and it was too much for the hull to handle.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I kind of think opposite in a way. Like I've commented, I appreciate the 3 manufacturers doing it, and give mad props to them! That being said, maybe they should have 2 classes of racers? 

One class for manufacturers using stock vessels, and an open class for anyone and anything that meets the qualifications. Now admittedly this is partially self serving because I'd like to build a boat to compete, lol.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess my thought was that these manufacturers are participating to some degree for recognition. Otherwise they wouldn't need their boat logos and team names. If that's the case they should be running the lam schedules that customers would run. If not they should be required to disclose they have been modified or compete in a modified division.

Otherwise you have potential customers as mentioned earlier in this post thinking they are getting the same build quality when they order their new boat. Or worse, you have existing owners that now think their boat is capable of running worse conditions when in reality they don't have the same boat.

In fairness I believe all the boats this year were stock. Going forward if competitors see hull failures they will be inclined to build something special so they don't suffer the public scrutiny. In reality they should improve their product based on the experience for every customer and not for a one off race boat.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Y'all are overthinking it...


----------

